

REBOL language source code now on github - mhd
https://github.com/rebol/r3

======
beagle3
REBOL, along with the APL Family (APL/J/K) (and Lisp, but everyone knows that)
is a language that makes you think differently. It's a revolution, rather than
the evolution that is Java/C#/Python world.

------
mhd
Official announcement: <http://www.rebol.com/article/0519.html>

